# PC para diseño gráfico y edición de vídeo



## Kapir (24 Abr 2021)

Hola a todos:

Soy nuevo en este foro, pero me parece todo un hallazgo. A ver si me podéis echar un cable.

Me dedico al diseño gráfico y ya toca actualizar mi PC. Tengo un Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67Ghz (de los primeros, creo que lo compré en 2008) y 18 Gb de RAM DDR 3. Busco ganar potencia y actualizar el monitor.


*Quiero mi presupuesto en:* Aussar, PCComponentes, Amazon...

*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será:* Photoshop, Premiere y After Effects. Bueno, además de los típicos programas de ofimática y, tal vez, si encuentro tiempo, al fin empezaré el curso de Blender 3D.

*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de:* Lo ideal sería unos 1.000 €, pero si vale la pena puedo subir hasta 1.500 €

*¿Quiero montaje de equipo?:* No es imprescindible, pero me vendría bien.

*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?:* Nop.

*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto:* No tengo problemas de espacio.

*La calidad gráfica que me gustaría es:* Ahora mismo tengo una NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 y me va bien, así que algo similar o mejor.

*¿Voy a hacer Overclock?:* No.

*¿Voy a hacer SLI/Crossfire?:* ¿Eso qué es?

*¿Quiero periféricos?:* Un lector de tarjetas integrado en la torre me vendría bien.

*Necesito los siguientes periféricos:* Nada en especial. Aunque a veces tengo hasta 9 discos duros conectados (la mayoría externos) y algunos me dejan de funcionar, supongo que porque no les llega suficiente corriente para alimentarlos a todos.

*Quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución:* Utilizo un monitor LCD de 19" Acer de 1920x1080 de más de diez años, así que ya toca actualizarse. Me vendría bien uno de más pulgadas y con mejor resolución y representación del color.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda ^^


----------



## FerentZ (25 Abr 2021)

Bienvenido al grupo, por desgracia acudes en una época malísima para los componentes de pc por la escasez, la minería y los precios absurdamente altos.
respecto a lector de tarjetas integrado por desgracia prácticamente ya no salen cajas con esos puertos, lo mejor sera uno externo

Con el presupuesto que tienes, podrias usar esto de base junto con la 1660 que tienes ya que el salto seria irse a una 3060ti y estan por precios desorbitados como digo cuando deberia valer menos de 400e






						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com


----------



## juanvi (25 Abr 2021)

Por la diferencia de precio ahora mismo igual conviene el Ryzen 7 3700X
Añadiría 32gb de ram.
El Noctua seguramente no quepa en esa caja con ram de perfil alto, teniendo que subir el primer ventilador... Igual el NH-D15S sin el primer ventilador sea suficiente y a precio más razonable, o bien cambiar a caja más ancha.
Mejor fuente aún y de menos vatios a buen precio. Para ese conjunto con una GTX 1660 tienes suficiente con 550w. Si en futuro mejoras gráfica, añade 100w + para ir sobrado...
En monitor había pensado en el  *BenQ PD2700Q 27" QHD LED IPS* de mayor tamaño y resolución. El experto es FerentZ y si te ha puesto ese Asus es porque lo considera mejor...
Mi idea https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/1246792b1
Por montaje y atención al cliente, compara con Aussar...

Edit.- 
SLI (nvidia) es añadir dos gráficas o más en una misma placa base. Ya no se usa a nivel doméstico por rendimiento no proporcional y sí doble consumo...
Crossfire es lo mismo pero usando gráficas Amd en lugar de nvidia.


----------



## FerentZ (26 Abr 2021)

la serie 5xxx da tantisimo rendimiento frente a 3xxx que en mi opinion no merece nada la pena, antes pondria un Intel que esta cerquita aunque consume mas y se calienta mas

el monitor queria ponerle el de 27" QHD pero se nos iba un pelin del presu, es mas actual que el BENQ que tambien esta bien pero eeste mejor 





						Asus ProArt PA278QV 27" LED IPS WQHD
					

Comprar tu Asus ProArt PA278QV 27" LED IPS WQHD al mejor precio nunca había sido tan fácil y barato en una tienda de venta online con tantas ofertas y descuentos.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




sobre el disipador tienes razon, me lie con la caja

arreglado con la purebase 500dx, gozada de caja






						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com


----------



## juanvi (27 Abr 2021)

Claro. 
Me refería al que pusiste en la anterior configuración 3800XT a 369€ vs 3700X a 289€. Son 80€ por casi lo mismo...
Tampoco es descabellado ir al 5800X por 439€. Al que no le veo sentido es al 3800XT.
Del Noctua Cromax se han pasado con el precio también, 40€ de diferencia por casi lo mismo.
La caja Lian Li quedó bien posicionada en cuanto a térmicas y a ese precio... la escogí.
Si es por precio - rendimiento tampoco es mala idea ir a la Msi B450 Tomahawk II ahora a 95€ + 3700X + D15S
En monitor no cabe discusión.
Quedaría en *1.262,29 €* con 32gb ram... El salto es enorme a tu pc actual.


----------



## Kapir (27 Abr 2021)

¡Estáis hechos unos crack! Voy a investigar a fondo vuestra info y os digo. ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## FerentZ (27 Abr 2021)

juanvi dijo:


> Claro.
> Me refería al que pusiste en la anterior configuración 3800XT a 369€ vs 3700X a 289€. Son 80€ por casi lo mismo...
> Tampoco es descabellado ir al 5800X por 439€. Al que no le veo sentido es al 3800XT.
> Del Noctua Cromax se han pasado con el precio también, 40€ de diferencia por casi lo mismo.
> ...


madremia se me fueron los numeros tienes toda la razon, me fije en el 800xt y di por hecho que era el 5xxx... tantas piezas ya me pierdo solo, pido mil disculpas, estare mas atento, al final del dia uno acaba ya...

el noctua deberia valer 99 como mucho, ahora con las inflaciones se les va la olla a las tiendas


----------



## Kapir (27 Abr 2021)

Me he estado mirando vuestras propuestas y me ha salido esto: https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/1777515e2


Creo que eso ya está genial, pero tal vez se podría mejorar:

1. ¿Esa placa base no es exageradamente barata? (¡La última que compré me costó más del triple!). Es uno de esos componentes que no toco hasta que el PC ya está obsoleto, así que quiero asegurarme de que me va a durar unos diez años.

2. Los leds de colores de los ventiladores de la caja ¿pueden desactivarse en el caso de que se iluminen mucho? No necesito que la torre parezca una discoteca. De hecho, prefiero reducir polvo y ruido.

3. A veces tengo la impresión de que la fuente se me queda corta cuando enchufo varios HDDs externos. No estoy seguro, pero diría que ahora tengo una de 500w. ¿Debería ir a lo seguro y pillar una de 700w o no es necesario?


Mi idea es que este PC me duré un buen tiempo, así que quiero asegurarme de no meter la pata. Gracias de nuevo ^^


----------



## FerentZ (27 Abr 2021)

yo lo dejaria asi para un futuro larguito https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/945679706
y si no tienes mucha prisa espera a ver si hay ofertas y bajan las cosas


----------



## juanvi (28 Abr 2021)

1. La B450 Tomahawk Max es muy buena placa, con buenas fases, muy bien refrigeradas, incluso mejor que algunas X470. Es la que yo escogería y sobrada para el 3700X. Valía 115 - 120 €.
2. Sí, se pueden desactivar.
3. Depende de la calidad de la fuente. Según qué marca y modelo sea, igual no llega a ofrecer esos w (reales). 

Si quieres pagarlo, puedes obtener ~ 25% más de rendimiento con el actual 5800X + placa B550 (para nvme gen 4.0) como p.ej. el último sugerido por FerentZ [aunque se ha confundido con la ram (no es la Dark Z Alpha)]. Además incluye mejor caja y fuente de 750w reales aunque pondría la NZXT a ese precio que es similar a la RM*X* (algo mejor que la RM).


----------



## Kapir (28 Abr 2021)

Vale, creo que ya he cambiado lo que me sugerís: https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/13Ca8e801

¿Es correcto? ¡Gracias!


----------



## FerentZ (28 Abr 2021)

Jolin han subido demasiado las RAM..  bueno decian que iban a subir mas aun..
Sobre la fuente, la NZXT y la Corsair son similares asique la que te salga mas barata entre las dos
lo veo bien todo


----------



## juanvi (29 Abr 2021)

Mismo monitor 30€ menos en amazon envío gratis https://www.amazon.es/ASUS-ProArt-PA248QV-Pantalla-Ordenador/dp/B0886QYWRG
Un poco cara la cpu pero es lo mejor que hay ahora mismo. Equipazo.


----------



## Kapir (2 Oct 2021)

¡Hola! Al final tuve que echarme para atrás con la compra porque me surgió un imprevisto, pero ahora sí que ya no puedo esperar mucho más y me da miedo que con todo el tema de la escasez de chips y tarjetas gráficas la cosa empiece a subir más de la cuenta.

He estado mirando la lista que me ayudasteis a configurar: https://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awi.../www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/13Ca8e801 pero resulta que la RAM elegida está fuera de stock.

He encontrado esta, que es parecida, pero no estoy seguro de si me sirve o de si sale demasiado cara: https://www.pccomponentes.com/patriot-viper-4-blackout-ddr4-3600mhz-pc4-28800-32gb-2x16gb-cl18 ¿Vosotros qué pensáis?

Cualquier cambio y sugerencia será bienvenido. A ver si, ahora sí, puedo comprármelo de una vez ^^U

¡Gracias!


----------



## FerentZ (3 Oct 2021)

el problema de las patriot es que son de vendedor externo y no te las pondran, puedes poner con estas www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/B672881aB


----------

